

How Many Computers to Identify a Cat? 16,000 - bfrs
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/26/technology/in-a-big-network-of-computers-evidence-of-machine-learning.html?_r=1

======
bfrs
nytimes story on previously posted article:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4145558>

